# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Livestock and Animal Husbandry >  Duck Owners?

## ElisaTheDuck

Are there any duck owners here who raise ducks for their eggs or meat? If so, feel welcome to post about all your ducks and what types they are! I myself don't have any ducks, but I partially raised a wild mallard duckling and I know all about raising domestic ducks. I plan on getting getting some Campbells, Indian Runners, and Rouens in the near future to use for eggs.  :Big Grin:

----------


## shiftyer1

I never have raised ducks but have raised chickens and this year I have guineas and a tom turkey who thinks he's a guinea.

I have a friend who had 3 ducks huey, duey, and louie.  I only met the last one,  but I think it was duey?  Anyway it would answer to his call, like a dog.  He's holler DUEEEY and in a second quack quack quack quack.   It was kinda cool. lol

----------


## Tootsiepop254

We have muscoveys. Amazing omelets!

Sent from my LG-H901 using Tapatalk

----------


## Wise Old Owl

ducks are more amazing at laying eggs and delivering meat. I have raised 30 ducks and 30 chickens together without a pond... life is good.

----------


## Fixit

I like to slip duck eggs under broody hens. The reaction of the hen when her " little chick " goes for a swim is something to watch .

----------

